# Add a female?



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

I can't do this anytime soon really but I am thinking it might be fun to add a female curvicepts to my tank. The male really has been great with the other fish and is not mean to them at all. 

If I add a female does anyone think that the male might get mean all of a sudden?

Do they make good parents?

Ph is about 7.3- 7.4 is that going to be good for breeding?

Loha you can answer once done with the jig  

I will have to go to Phoenix for the fish, and hope that they still have them. Oh man I just remembered- Pets Inc went out of business (so sad) anyone in phoenix know where I can find a female curvicepts? My male is about a fat 3-4 inches. I am believing it is a male due to the pointed dorsal fin. If anyone knows anything different about sexing them please let me know. He's been a great fish. I have had him for some time now but I am not positive just when. It's less than a year old, but might not be much less.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

curviceps are great parents...all cichlids will get a little aggressive whew establishing territory or mating.....but if the other fish don't bother them they will be ok...
i will check and see if i can find your boy a lady friend...


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

You are such a match maker  This time the mate hopefully won't make my guy die upon setting eyes on her hehehehe. Old Blondie is doing well BTW. He is still in my friends 120. 

My other fish population is decreasing slowly. I am down to 3 cherry barbs, 1 von rio tetra, 2 blue tetras 5 julies and one rubberlip. Man you should see how small that fish has stayed. She is a mutant. 

I have a 5.5 set up as a QT tank but I could use it as a breeder, but I think it will be small for them. I think it would be better as a grow out tank for the fry. I have an empty 10 gallon but I'm not really sure I want to set that up unless I go salt with it. I really want a maroon clownfish and a couple of corals/anemone. I don't think I would do them both at once. It's the only place in the house I am willing to put a second tank, so only one can be there at a time LOL.


----------

